# 1938 BC cleaning



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 9, 2014)

*1939 BC cleaning and progress on build*

Mixed wd40 and rubbing,compound into 0000 steal wool and went to town. Need glazing compound but to lazy to go buy it... I think it turned out well...
Before





After



Dammit I should have posted this in the before n after thread... Meeh Im lazy and don't want to type it again...sorry


----------



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow... I yam impressed!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 9, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Wow... I yam impressed!!!!




Thanks Brian. My skin feels funny now.. Ran out of gloves lol.. So who has a 38 dated crank with sweetheart sprocket?.. Lol


----------



## bricycle (Jan 9, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Thanks Brian. My skin feels funny now.. Ran out of gloves lol.. So who has a 38 dated crank with sweetheart sprocket?.. Lol




trade sprockets?


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 9, 2014)

What year crank came on it? I may have a lead on a 38 crank for you, I need one as well but just bought other parts for my 38 so I may pass on the crank.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice is Tim going to paint and distress a fender set for you?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 9, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Nice is Tim going to paint and distress a fender set for you?




Hopefully if I can find a set with a drop stand per build sheet I found... My original plan was for aluminum gothic tell I realized how much that poop costs.. Someone repop these!!! Haha kidding..... Sorta....not really.... Anybody kno what mess saddle 208 is??????


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 10, 2014)

Sick. 

Good luck on those fenders, etc.

:*(


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 11, 2014)

*Great results*

Wow. The paint really pops.great work


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 31, 2014)

And now sporting some gothic fenders from xcelsior Mr. Zeeb






And some flat braces



Got a sweetheart sprocket and a nos skip diamond chain for it as well.... Thanks guys!


----------



## Capt Nemo (Jan 31, 2014)

*Looking good!*

This thing turning out sweet!

Anyone have this exact front fender for my 39?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 31, 2014)

The restoration of the paint looks great! Good job! Piecing a bike together is a hard way to go! Keep us posted!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 1, 2014)

That is looking great.  I like the BC's.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 2, 2014)

That's a sweet bike.  I was lusting after it both times it sold on here.  Looks like she's coming along real nice.  Great job.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 5, 2014)

Update.... saddle, dropstand and stem


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 5, 2014)

Better picture


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2014)

she gett'n there!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 5, 2014)

bricycle said:


> she gett'n there!




Im just going to shoot aluminum paint on fenders but haven't decided... s(thanks slick for paint info) ...just need spokes and the bars from you...and done.... Then on to finishing 46 hopefully....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 5, 2014)

1 vote = no on silver paint hire Tim to paint the fenders and you distress


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 5, 2014)

markivpedalpusher said:


> 1 vote = no on silver paint hire Tim to paint the fenders and you distress




Yeah... Thats prob what ill do.... Fenders robin egg or cobalt... ?.. Was thinking Robin....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 5, 2014)

Robin would be cool


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 15, 2014)

Fenders at Tims today. going robin. Whilst removing old spray paint I was happily surprised that the paint underneath revealed white with cobalt BC graphics. Honest to God gothic fenders painted in BC graphic!!. Sweet. Also from Tim some rims !... She graduated milk crate Mike..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 16, 2014)

All thats left is handlebars from bricycle and possibly replace springer chrome since it was rechromed long ago and I need some patina Man!..might leave it since its thw original parts..would love to find a hi low 38 39 drum!.. May end up free handing stencils so if any of you that own a BC can forward me close ups with som measurements please do so.   Then when its finished im going to part it out on Ebay for 3000...


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 16, 2014)

*aluminum paint on fenders*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Im just going to shoot aluminum paint on fenders but haven't decided... s(thanks slick for paint info) ...just need spokes and the bars from you...and done.... Then on to finishing 46 hopefully....




did this one with good results.the only reason i did this is because the things were just so rusty and no original paint left,and i like the looks of red tires on chrome wheels with silver fenders....like the gothic fender orieoles or even the areocycle.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2014)

,.............


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2014)

*Very nice!*

Great job. One sweet looking bc. Rob.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 29, 2014)

*looks schweet!!!*

Looks like great eye candy....


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 29, 2014)

The bike looks great. I love the color. Good job bringing this one back!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks guys!.. came together quickly.  Thanks to everyone who sold me parts or helped manually. ..


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 29, 2014)

At least somebody can get Tim to paint something for them.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 29, 2014)

Larmo63 said:


> At least somebody can get Tim to paint something for them.




Actually. ...I painted them... hand taped stencils


----------



## Curtis68 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Nicely done!!*

Beautiful bike Obi, nicely done on bring her back to life.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow wow wow

That looks great!!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

